# 2006 nissan Sentra Spec V SER w. 2.5 L Idle Jump



## luckracer22 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey Guys,
I did some looking around and couldn't believe I couldn't find a similar topic.. so here it goes..

I have a 2006 Nissan Sentra Spec V SER w a 2.5L and the idle would jump around all over from 1500 up to 2500 rpm.. It would also do this when cruising and push the clutch in..

I tried to do the relearn process about 20 times and decided to clean throttle body.. which I was unsuccessful .. '

I have now replaced the Throttle body and still getting the same problem.. But now when I try to drive the car it wont let me bring it over 2000 rpms and wont go any faster.. 

The codes I pulled were

P 0223 Throttle / pedal position

p 0123 Throttle / pedal position

p2101 Throttle / Pedal position..

the codes p0123 and p0223 I can not get to clear anymore ....

(I also did try to disconnect the MAF Sensor and throttle body and let the car idle for 30 seconds and then try the relearn process's....

Any help would be very much appreciated.. I feel like smashing my head against the wall..

Thank you in advance
Billy G


----------



## luckracer22 (Feb 24, 2014)

well ended up bringing the vehicle into the dealer and they did a relearn with there Nissan scanner and problems fixed.. 

hopefully this will help someone else in the future


----------

